# Shameless



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2016)

Serie TV americana, basata sull'omonima serie britannica del 2004. Questa serie segue le vicende della famiglia Gallagher, i cui componenti ne combinano di tutti i colori.

In questo periodo stanno trasmettendo la sesta stagione, qualcuno la segue?


----------



## BB7 (9 Maggio 2016)

Probabilmente la mia serie preferita dopo BrBa


----------



## Butcher (9 Maggio 2016)

Sono al passo USA, bellissima 
Bravissimi ad inventarsi situazioni sempre nuove e non stancare mai, è molto difficile con serie così.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sono al passo USA, bellissima
> Bravissimi ad inventarsi situazioni sempre nuove e non stancare mai, è molto difficile con serie così.





BB7 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la mia serie preferita dopo BrBa



Frank, Lip


----------



## Butcher (9 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Frank, Lip



Ma perché Kevin alle fine della 6°?


----------



## bonvo74 (9 Maggio 2016)

Serie Top Top, insieme a BB e GOT, diversa nel genere, ma nel suo genere è spettacolare, per chi ama le serie tv è un reato penale non averla vista ainec


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma perché Kevin alle fine della 6°?



Ho appena iniziato la sesta stagione, appena la finisco ti dico


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2016)

Non lo so. L'ho vista fino a inizio della quinta. A me ha stufato.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2016)

Ovviamente il top è Kevin


----------



## davoreb (10 Maggio 2016)

Ho finito di guardare la sesta e la sto riguardando ogni tanto.

A me piace molto, in qualche modo realista e senza nessun pudore.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Serie TV americana, basata sull'omonima serie britannica del 2004. Questa serie segue le vicende della famiglia Gallagher, i cui componenti ne combinano di tutti i colori.
> 
> In questo periodo stanno trasmettendo la sesta stagione, qualcuno la segue?




La adoro


----------



## Heaven (12 Maggio 2016)

Ho visto la prima stagione anni fa e mi era piaciuta molto, poi non ho avuto più tempo e voglia di cominciare le altre


----------

